# Trial Rahmen nach wunsch schweißen



## -Trialer- (27. März 2010)

*hallo leute hatte mal geschaut ob es das thema schon geben tut aber nichts gefunden.

welche firmen bauen trial rahmen nach wunsch?
b.z.w algemeine rahmen nach wunsch?*


----------



## hst_trialer (27. März 2010)

auf jedenfall marino, die sind gerade recht bekannt. ist aber ne peruanische bude die sathlrahmen bauen.
ich glaube nicolai macht auch. 

@all
hoffmann doch auch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2010)

jo hoffmann, califera (usa), milec (polen), evtl. ist triton noch aktiv...

die preisspanne geht so von 180â¬ - knapp 1000$


----------



## Büchi (27. März 2010)

was ist mit peter voitl??

könnte der so was nicht auch machen ??


----------



## -Trialer- (27. März 2010)

supper so schnell bekommt man antworten

immer weiter so giebt ja bestimt noch mehr

ach ja und die addressen da zu wehren nicht schlecht

und wenn einer erfahrungen hat auch hir rein


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. März 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jo hoffmann, califera (usa), milec (polen), evtl. ist triton noch aktiv...
> 
> die preisspanne geht so von 180 - knapp 1000$



ich weiß nicht ob ich mich vertue...

aber ich glaub ich hab gehört Hoffmann machts für 50 takken ??


----------



## -Trialer- (27. März 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ich mich vertue...
> 
> aber ich glaub ich hab gehört Hoffmann machts für 50 takken ??




was 50 takken werd woll da mal nach fragen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2010)

Da hat wohl jemand die Null vergessen 
Wenn das so wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde Marino nicht so boomen


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ich mich vertue...
> 
> aber ich glaub ich hab gehört Hoffmann machts für 50 takken ??


vll. nimmt er für den preis dein geometriewunsch auf... 

die 1000$ galt für caelifera.
http://thecaelifera.com/

mielec  http://www.bikemielec.com/bm_eng/index.html


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. März 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob ich mich vertue...
> 
> aber ich glaub ich hab gehört Hoffmann machts für 50 takken ??



ja, einen gerissenen Rahmen reparieren und nachschweißen vielleicht...


----------



## soma (29. März 2010)

Aber selbst 500 Euro wären akzeptabel, wenn er Alu verwendet.

Hat denn nicht schon mal was bei Hoffmann bauen lassen?
Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die Qualität ist und wie teuer es nun wirklich war / ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (29. März 2010)

Mein Bruder hat einen.
Dürfte wohl 500-600 gekostet haben.

Es handelt sich um einen sehr leichten,dennoch stabilen Rahmen aus Aluminium,dazu kommt noch das du dir die geometrie aussuchen kannst.
Die Rahmen sind mit dem IBS system ausgestattet,das heißt:
1. Bremsleitungen sind durch den Rahmen verlegt
2.Die Bremskolben befinden sich in dem Rahmen -> Kräfte werden gleichmäßiger verteilt.

Bis jetzt hält er besser als vergleichbare modelle von Koxx,und scheint auch sehr robust zu sein.

Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen.


----------



## soma (29. März 2010)

Danke dir erstmal Sherco. Das hört sich doch schon ganz ordentlich an.

Sind vllt. noch mehr auf Hoffmann unterwegs? Mehrere Meinungen sind doch immer gut ;D


----------



## 525Rainer (29. März 2010)

andi 87 hatte auch mal einen. der war sehr zufrieden damit. wartezeit war etwas lang soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. März 2010)

http://www.nicolai.net/

ca.1000


----------



## tommytrialer (30. März 2010)

Ich fahre schon seit 13 Jahren Hoffmann und muss sagen von der Qualität sind sie mittlerweile echt top. Die Bikes von uns Topfahrern haben alle ein Jahr extremsten Belastungen standgehalten und teilweise Fahren viele unsere alten Bikes noch als Gebrauchtbikes im Nachwuchsbereich rum.

Rick Koekoek fährt dieses Jahr auch wieder einen Hoffmann Rahmen, nachdem er mit anderen Herstellern nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

http://www.trial-inside.com/index.p...longe-avec-hoffmann&catid=39:inside&Itemid=61

Die neuen Rahmen sind mittlerweile echt top ausgeklügelt. Das IBS System funktioniert bestens und ist nach der Einstelltung superleicht zu handlen, der Rahmen flext kaum und die HR Bremse ist geschützt. Von der Excenterspannung bin ich auch begeistert, hat man das Sytsem mal verstanden und weiß wie es funktioniert ist die Kettenspannung sehr einfach und das HR verzieht sich nicht wie mit normalen Spannern.

Hoffmann bereitet grad eine weitere Revolution vor, wir warten gerade auf die neuen Prototypen seit gespannt.

Preise sind leider immer sehr individuell, denn zu dem Rahmen braucht man noch diverese Zusatzteile wie Steckachse, Bremsschellen etc. Zudem kommen noch die individuellen Geometriewünsche hinzu, Lackierung ist in allen Ral Farben und weiteren Spezialfarben möglich und sonstige Extras wie zum Beispiel die neuen extrem leichten Naben ( VR Disc und Carbon) siehe Shop
http://shop.strato.de/epages/618772...=/Shops/61877220/Categories/Trial-Parts/Weel2

Leider ist Hoffmannbikes ein 1,5 Mann Betrieb und baut nicht aussschließlich Trialrahmen. Die indivieduellen Wünsche brauchen immer etwas Zeit und im Moment stehen schon mindestens 5 Räder auf der Warteliste (ist aber Saisonbeginn).

Soltte Interesse bestehen einfach anrufen oder mail schreiben...dann kann man Preis, Wünsche und Wartezeit direkt besprechen
Kontakt dürfte auch klar sein
http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/


Für alle die noch nie ein Hoffmannbike gesehen haben, hier ein Bild von meinem


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. März 2010)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> ja, einen gerissenen Rahmen reparieren und nachschweiÃen vielleicht...



Ã¤rgerlich.... das kommt davon wenn man sich den thread nicht wirklich durchliesst..

aber ja. natÃ¼rlich meine ich das...  

Mein Rahmen hat geanu 600â¬ gekostet.. du brauchst aber noch eine spezialnabe fÃ¼r den hoffmann hinterbau, kriegst du auch billig beim lorenz..

ich hatte glÃ¼ck und mein Rahmen wurde noch mit reingeschoben... glaube 3 monate hats gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (6. April 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen wie lange es in der Regel dauert bis ein hoffmann Rahmen fertig ist ?

ich warte und warte und waaarte auf das neue Kamel und Hoffmann wahre da eine interessante Alternatieve. Normal kann man doch so eine rahmen in 1-2 tagen fertig kriegen, stattdessen lese ich hier von mehreren Monaten :|


@tommytrialer
wie ich jetzt sehe fahrst du ein hohes BB (sieht na 6cm aus). Du bist doch auch lange mit einem niedriegerem gefahren und habe deswegen eine Frage.
fuhr fruher einen HiFi rahmen der hatte zwar +60 aber eine Kettenstrebe von nur 375mm.....aber an sich war es angenehm vorallem in natur ABER alles was mit nem treter zu tun hat oder gaps gingen nicht richtig. also ich spurte zu wenig wiederstand, konnte die power nicht umsetzen.
das ist mitlerweile 3 jahre her und bin auch viel besser geworden und deshalb frage ich mich andauernd: solte ich jetzt auch was hoheres ausprobieren (fahre seit 2 jahren +35mm) also, werde ich JETZT mit nem hoheren BB glucklicher, oder bin ich einfach nicht der typ dafur ?
ale probefahrten wahren doch nicht wirklich aussagekraftig denn in ein paar minuten lebt man sich nicht in ein fremdes bike ein.


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2010)

> Leider ist Hoffmannbikes ein 1,5 Mann Betrieb und baut nicht aussschließlich Trialrahmen.



prinzipiell sind 2 oder 3 Tage schon drin... aber wenn das klappt - bekommst du von mir noch etwas dazu 

"Gut Ding will Weile haben." 
Ein Rahmen bei Tarty bestellen kann jeder


----------



## erwinosius (7. April 2010)

Ich behauptemal man kann so nen Rahmen auch in einem Tag bauen wenn man alle Teile dafür da hat, allerdings ist es ja nicht so dass die nur drauf warten bis jemand nen Rahmen bestellt um dann sofort damit anzufangen. Und diverse Teile werden sie auch immer erst bestellen müssen
gruß
erwin


----------



## locdog (7. April 2010)

ok, also es scheint das es dann doch nicht so lange dauert.

ne wichtige frage fur mich ist der Ekscenterspanner. kann man dabei eine nabe mit M10 schrauben fahren ? Meine Nabe wurde ich nur ungern tauschen. und wie spannt man das teil, gibt es irgend ein schlussel der da reingreift wie bei einer Flex, der die buchse dreht ?
wen man ofters auffsetzt kann sich da irgendetwas reindrucken/beschadigen, ist die wandstarke ausreichend ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. April 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> ne wichtige frage fur mich ist der Ekscenterspanner. kann man dabei eine nabe mit M10 schrauben fahren ? Meine Nabe wurde ich nur ungern tauschen.


Ja, geht. Die Exzenter haben eine 10mm Bohrung für die Steckachse. Die Achse kann dann einfach durch die 2 Schrauben der Nabe ersetzt werden. (Jedoch braucht man dann 2 Exzenter ohne Gewinde, nicht wie mit Steckachse einen mit und einen ohne - bei richtiger Bestellung aber kein Problem)
Das einzigste was evtl. zum Problem werden kann ist die Form der Naben-Achse. Dürfte aber auch alles machbar sein...



locdog schrieb:


> und wie spannt man das teil, gibt es irgend ein schlussel der da reingreift wie bei einer Flex, der die buchse dreht ?
> wen man ofters auffsetzt kann sich da irgendetwas reindrucken/beschadigen, ist die wandstarke ausreichend ?


ganz normaler 6er Inbus... beim Aufsetzen passiert eigentlich garnichts.
2,5mm Exzenterstärke + ca.2,5mm Rahmenexzenterhalterung.
Auch Rick Koekoek's Rahmen macht alles gut mit 



locdog schrieb:


> ok, also es scheint das es dann doch nicht so lange dauert.


denk an meine Worte...


----------



## tommytrialer (7. April 2010)

Im Moment wird Prototyp gebaut, klappt alles werden die Teile in Serie produziert. Läuft erstmal alles, sind 2 Rahmen pro Woche kein Problem. Irgendwann muss aber auch mal Teile produziert werden und Rohre gerichtet etc. kommen dann noch viele Reperaturen und normales Geschäft dazu kann es sich halt auch mal verzögern, ist wie in jedem anderen Betrieb auch.

zum Tretlager:
Anfang 2009 fuhr ich 71° Lenkwinkel 1085 380 +35
das silberne Rad hatte ich zur WM 72° 1095 350 + 6

Das silberne Rad habe ich aber gleich wieder verkauft, hatte ein gutes Angebot und fahre jetzt wieder das Alte. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen mit dem silbernen Rad ging Tipper und Treter aufs HR schlechter (Lenkwinkel) aber alles übers VR ging besser. Auf dem HR stand das Rad auch gut. Ich habe jetzt lange überlegt wie ich das neue Rad mache und bin zu folgendem Schluss gekommen.

Mit meinem jetzigen Rad hab ich nach gutem Krafttraining alle Rekorder verbessert und komme super klar. Eine meine stärken ist der Rollbunny und der ging mit 72° kaum noch. Das höhere Tretlager lässt mich aber gut auf dem HR stehen und ist beim Wettkampf auch von Vorteil.
neue Geometrie wird somit 71° 1085 380 +50


----------



## locdog (8. April 2010)

besten dank fur die ausfurliche antworten. Denn excenter werde ich wohl nicht in der lage sein zu schroten 

ich werde mal direckt bei hoffmann anrufen und mich genauer wegen der bauzeit zu informieren ! 

noch drei kleine fragen:
1- was wiegen denn die rahmen MIT IBS ?
2- haben die kettenstreben und das unterrohr genug wanddicke ? beim koxx weis man ja wie das ist (0,6mm?). beim 231 kamel z.B. sind fur mich die rohre extrem dellenimum
3- und wie viel mm kann man das Tretlager anheben wen der excenter UNTEN seinen Kreis zieht ? wen man von +35mm ausgeht. 
ich glaube mich erinern zu haben das es 10mm wahren.

....hmm bin gerade auf die idee gekommen noch einen zweites paar excenterzylinder sich anfertigen zu lassen mit achsbohrung naher zur mitte. dann hatte ich mit zwei paar excenterzylinder 4 unterschiedliche tretlagerhohe und konnte endlich feststellen was das richtitige fur mich ist 

@tommytrialer
das was du geschrieben hast ist auch einleuchtend fur mich und hatt mir viel gebracht. also wenn ich von +35/+40mm und 71* 1085 ausgehe und das tretlager in 4 stufen erhohen konnte wahre das IDEAL nur wurde sich ein klein bischien der lenkwinkel andern aber da ich sowieso eher um die 40-45 tretlagerhohe fahren werde, wurde sich das im grenzen halten, also ales wunderbar !


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. April 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> 1- was wiegen denn die rahmen MIT IBS ?


jenachdem... für ein 26" sollte zwischen 1550 und 1900g alles möglich sein.
siehe Frage 2.



locdog schrieb:


> 2- haben die kettenstreben und das unterrohr genug wanddicke ? beim koxx weis man ja wie das ist (0,6mm?). beim 231 kamel z.B. sind fur mich die rohre extrem dellenimum


alles "frei" wählbar... Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr/Oberrohr sind in der Regel bzw. auf wunsch konifiziert. Also zb. 1,5mm Oberrrohr am Steuerrohr und Sattelrohr -> dazwischen nur 1,2mm
bei Kettenstrebe/Unterrohr dasselbe...



locdog schrieb:


> 3- und wie viel mm kann man das Tretlager anheben wen der excenter UNTEN seinen Kreis zieht ? wen man von +35mm ausgeht.
> ich glaube mich erinern zu haben das es 10mm wahren.



maximale Achsverschiebung im Exzenter sind 15mm (von unten nach oben bzw. hinten nach vorn)
an der Tretlagerhöhe dürfte das so 8-9mm Unterschied ausmachen.

jedoch muss die Achsbohrung vom Exzenter um die 8-9mm Tretlagerhöhe zu erreichen unten oder oben stehen -> sobald die Kette mehr gespannt ist und sich die Achsbohrung nach vorn/hinten dreht, wird die Tretlagerhöhendifferenz kleiner.



Lorenz kann dir da aber sicher noch genauere Auskunft geben...


----------



## locdog (8. April 2010)

konifiizierung frei wahlbar  
also man kann die haltbarkeit auf das eigene konnen abstimmen, dafon wuste ich vorher nicht und ist ekstrem geil fur mich !......jepp, nen hoffmann muss her !!! 

anrufen werde ich auch auf jeden fall aber weist du schon im voraus welche wandstarken so ublich/empfehlendswer sind ? ich glaube bei den letzten BT's wahren es von 1,2-1,6 aber ich werd noch den Rafal von BT kontaktieren der musste mir doch sowas verraten 


......shit, habe vor 2 tagen ZWEI satze der schonen TNN magura halteschellen gekauft


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. April 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> anrufen werde ich auch auf jeden fall aber weist du schon im voraus welche wandstarken so ublich/empfehlendswer sind ?


jede einzelne Rohrstärke musst/kannst du ihm eh nicht angeben. Es gibt gewisse Standard-Maße, die er immer verwendet.
zb. "stabiles Unterrohr" ~ 2,0-1,8-2,0   oder   "tuning Unterrohr" ~ 2,0-1,5-1,8 Oberseite-Mittelteil 1,2

Das meiste ergibt sich aus deiner "gewünschten Gewichtangabe" für den Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (8. April 2010)

oki danke 

...."oberseite mittelteil" sowas auch


----------

